# [EOM] Bard observations



## Dave Blewer (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi, 

I have been putting together a priesthood for a God of Festival and the Bard seemed a perfect starting point for such a priesthood.

I do believe that Vermin should be on the creatures list... The Pied Piper of Hamlyn is a pretty archetypal bard isn't he?

I like the fact that Bards do not het access to the Life Element, but instead have the  Fast Healing and  Regeneration powers, just seems kind of right to me.

Use Magic Device.  Now that the all of the spellcasting classes have effectively been subsumed into a single "Mage" class, surely the Bard doesn't need this skill any longer?

I'll add more if/when I come across them...


----------



## r-kelleg (Feb 25, 2003)

Dave Blewer said:
			
		

> *Hi,
> 
> Use Magic Device.  Now that the all of the spellcasting classes have effectively been subsumed into a single "Mage" class, surely the Bard doesn't need this skill any longer?
> 
> *



Why that ? IMho, the bard IS, even more than a rogue, the one who sould be able to use a magic device


----------



## Dave Blewer (Feb 25, 2003)

Well, seeing as a Bard is now a type of Mage, he can effectively use any magical item can't he... Magic is no longer divided into arcane and Divine sub groups so I can't see the Bard getting much use out of the skill...

The Rogue is another matter completely


----------



## r-kelleg (Feb 25, 2003)

well, I don't see nor the bard, the ranger nor the paladin as new types of mage. They still different classes using manapoint and spell list, but nothing said they are taking their own magical power from the same source.
Imo, Bard still need Magic device


----------



## Dave Blewer (Feb 26, 2003)

Hmm, I can see where your coming from here...

However, The way that I am viewing it is that their is no real distinction between Divine and Arcane Magic anymore... Hence the whole framework of magic item creation has changed.

Before a Bard could only use Arcane items, wands and scrolls. Now it is very difficult to say which items are created by Arcane or Divine magic.

As with everything I suppose that this comes down to GM decision...


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 26, 2003)

Use Magic Device still lets you pretend to be a different race if you want to use something that only, say, Dwarves can use.  I admit it's not much.  I'll see if CZ can come up with some more ideas for it for EOM2.


----------



## Matrix4b (Feb 26, 2003)

Very true, It seems to be up to the GM to make the dividing line there.  Me I use this new system as my Arcane only system.  And Bards still need the Use Magic Device for both arcane and divine magic items.  My reasoning is that the Gods give out the spells to the clerical types.  So the spells that clerics could more apropreatly called Prayer Granting.  Or some such.  But the Game Mechanics are roughly the same.  Gods can give and take away though.   This is my take.  I supose I could give out spell lists as their Domain Spells though.  Hmmm, that is an idea...

Matrix


----------

